# Sony PlayStation Vita



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 12, 2011)

So, what do you think about it? I think its decently priced, $249.99 for WiFi model, $299.99 for 3G and WiFi. I like it, still like my PSP, so I dunno.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 12, 2011)

Its very decently priced (although I expect to add another 25 to 35% for Australian prices) and it looks like an interesting system.

The concept of being able to touch the beck of the screen has never been implemented in a video game system before and I'll be interested to see how developers take advantage of it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 13, 2011)

Sucks.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Sucks.


 Then that says a lot about the 3DS, which is a vastly inferior system with far less third party support behind it.


----------



## Larry (Jun 13, 2011)

I pre-ordered the WiFi-only version last week at GameStop. I have $160 left to pay, thanks to mowing lawns and keeping the house clean. I've been needing a portable gaming system ever since I accidentally froze my PSP-3000 three years ago, so I guess the Vita would be good for me.

I just hope that Sony will find a way to convert UMD games to the new flash cards. Their FAQ says that they'll announce something later in time. I mean, they have to do something about that, right? It's not like ALL the best games for the PSP are downloadable.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 13, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I pre-ordered the WiFi-only version last week at GameStop. I have $160 left to pay, thanks to mowing lawns and keeping the house clean. I've been needing a portbale gaming system ever since I accidentally froze my PSP-3000 three years ago, so I guess the Vita would be good for me.
> 
> I just hope that Sony will find a way to convert UMD games to the new flash cards. Their FAQ says that they'll announce something later in time. I mean, they have to do something about that, right? It's not like ALL the best games for the PSP are downloadable.



Its interesting to see how their penchant for creating locked propitiatory systems has come and bitten them in the ass here. Had the PSP used a more open format for the games on the PSP they wouldn't have had such a terrible time making something to port these games to a flash-memory-based application. Of course piracy would have risen, but I doubt it would be any worse than it is now with widespread use of the pandora battery, etc.
...I wonder if this console fails that Sony will cease building portable systems?

also,
Needs more open pandora


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 13, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Then that says a lot about the 3DS, which is a vastly inferior system with far less third party support behind it.


 
Well the 3DS is a DS. It gets the job done, but game-wise is horribly underwhelming, and gimmick-wise they failed - Such a tiny narrow tunnel for 3D is not worth the 3-4 hour battery life.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well the 3DS is a DS.


 
I've always wondered how people could be so dense and ignorant.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> but game-wise is horribly underwhelming


How's the 3DS a game?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 13, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> How's the 3DS a game?


 
The 3DS...has games, I'm speaking about the games. See the quote below.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I've always wondered how people could be so dense and ignorant.


 
So it's a DS that isn't a DS? It _does _have "DS" in its name, it's a part of the DS line-up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 14, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So it's a DS that isn't a DS? It _does _have "DS" in its name, it's a part of the DS line-up.


 
I guess people are stuck at the name + number thing so that they couldn't put their head out of their ass.

It's part of the  Nintendo handheld line-up Game Boy. The DS is a Game Boy too.


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

This is not a DS thread. >:V

Okay, back on-topic. A lot of people are saying that Vita is on-par with the Playstation 3 graphics, and that's really something for a portable handheld system, but I'll only believe it when I see it.

Oh, and look at this. We have to buy unique memory cards, as well. I'm not a little pleased at this, now that I have to pay more for memory, but I don't think it'll be too much of a problem.

Good news is, the Vita will be region-free. Yay, now I can play the _good_ Japanese games that America will never get!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The 3DS...has games, I'm speaking about the games. See the quote below.


 So you're crying about 3DS's launch titles being shit?

That's perfectly normal for a new system, Almost _every_ system was like that (except the Dreamcast) now, It's not normal for a new system to have nothing for the first few years (like the PSP)


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't like the 3DS, the thing gave me a headache within 90 seconds. But lets see what happens shall we? Hey, they have Ocharina of time coming out so hey, lets see what happens.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 14, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> So you're crying about 3DS's launch titles being shit?
> 
> It's not normal for a new system to have nothing for the first few years (like the PSP)


 
I'm not crying about anything, I couldn't give a fuck :v I'm speaking somewhat correctly - Since I think the overall tone of the 3DS launch was a big "eh, okay". And I agree about the PSP thing, most of the people I see with it used it as a large mp3 player, or hacked it to do things other than play UMD games. 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's part of the  Nintendo handheld line-up Game Boy. The DS is a Game Boy too.


 
Even though they came one after another, the DS line is not a  continuation of the Gameboy line -  Even the Nintendo website puts  Gameboy line under "other systems". Also remember that it went Gameboy  Advanced SP, Nintendo DS, Game Boy Micro :v?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_line


----------



## Corto (Jun 14, 2011)

Moved


----------



## Runefox (Jun 14, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Okay, back on-topic. A lot of people are saying  that Vita is on-par with the Playstation 3 graphics, and that's really  something for a portable handheld system, but I'll only believe it when I  see it.


Sony isn't saying that, though. The graphics are  good, but they're probably closer to the 360 in terms of graphics (hi  console wars, I just said the 360 is less powerful than the PS3. Deal  with it). Quite frankly? The 360 is six years old and was on the drawing  board for another year or so, most likely. How powerful were computers  back then? And how powerful are our *smartphones* now? Yeah.



> Oh,  and look at this. We have to buy unique memory cards, as well.  I'm not a little pleased at this, now that I have to pay more for  memory, but I don't think it'll be too much of a problem.


I'm pretty sure this is for the games, but if not, meh. PSP's currently  run Memory Sticks anyway, so while it's not ideal, it does prevent  copying if it's not directly compatible with any other readers. Not that  that'll stop unofficial readers from popping up.



Perverted Impact said:


> So you're crying about 3DS's launch titles being shit?


 I know this isn't directed at me, but I'll just respond anyway for the sake of outlining why the 3DS sucks:

Terrible launch titles
No good titles in the foreseeable future besides "3D" remakes
"3D" only works if you forget about the accelerometers or using the console in any way that involves movement, which includes while on the bus, train, etc
Screen resolution is very much the same as previous-gen, with the only 'improvement' being in that the screens are physically larger and have increased the resolution to keep the pixel density about the same
Battery life is shit, even compared to the first-gen DS phats
Processing power isn't THAT much improved over the DS
Nintendo STILL licenses software on a per-console basis, meaning that when the 3DS Lite rolls along, you'll have to repurchase all of your downloaded titles
Really brings nothing new to the table. "3D" is a joke, circle pad concept has been done (PSP), accelerometers have been done (every Android/iOS smartphone ever, basically), touchscreen is still resistive for no good reason other than that the resolution is terrible... I mean, I guess the telescoping styluses are neat.
TL;DR: Nintendo shat out a turd Apple-style and expects to do well. Will do well at least for a while based on first-party titles, just like the Wii, Gamecube and N64.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2011)

Vita makes me think of vitamins, and vitamins are for improving your health. Does this mean Sony is not well? That's what they're presentation told me, with all that talk of how it's consumers are it's "life blood". Sorry Sony, I don't want a creepy relationship like that. :V


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I'm pretty sure this is for the games, but if not, meh. PSP's currently run Memory Sticks anyway, so while it's not ideal, it does prevent copying if it's not directly compatible with any other readers. Not that that'll stop unofficial readers from popping up.



They're not for the games, they're for storage media. The new thing is, the games will have extra memory in their NVG flash cards for saves, patches, etc. The Vita will have two slots for the games and the storage media.


----------



## 00vapour (Jun 14, 2011)

larry669 said:


> They're not for the games, they're for storage media. The new thing is, the games will have extra memory in their NVG flash cards for saves, patches, etc. The Vita will have two slots for the games and the storage media.


 
This makes sense, Sony will see some fresh income from people that choose to root their system and run custom firmware. It has to run on something and that adds some cost.

It's still a dick move, especially how it close it is to microSD (at least in terms of size/looks)...


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 14, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Vita makes me think of vitamins, and vitamins are for improving your health. Does this mean Sony is not well? That's what they're presentation told me, with all that talk of how it's consumers are it's "life blood". Sorry Sony, I don't want a creepy relationship like that. :V


 
Ya know what, that is a possibility. Vita means life, maybe Sony isn't well, and needs help. Wow, soon we will be able to own the life of Sony. Cool.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Ya know what, that is a possibility. Vita means life, maybe Sony isn't well, and needs help. Wow, soon we will be able to own the life of Sony. Cool.


 
I dunno. The thought of poking a dead Sony with a stick sounds more amusing than owning a living one.


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I dunno. The thought of poking a dead Sony with a stick sounds more amusing than owning a living one.



lol yeah. And I don't want to have Sony's version of the Tamagotchi effect.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 17, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I dunno. The thought of poking a dead Sony with a stick sounds more amusing than owning a living one.


 
Than how about this, I'll buy Sony's life, kill it, and send it to you so you can poke it with a stick. Stick not included.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 17, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Than how about this, I'll buy Sony's life, kill it, and send it to you so you can poke it with a stick. Stick not included.


 
Logic FAIL
How can you kill it if you buy it? >:V


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 17, 2011)

With a shotgun.


----------

